# Loriot ist tot!



## tommie3 (23 Aug. 2011)

Humorist Vicco von Bülow Loriot ist tot

23.08.2011, 12:12

Der Humorist Vicco von Bülow alias Loriot ist tot. Der 87-Jährige starb am Montag in Ammerland am Starnberger See an Altersschwäche, wie der Diogenes Verlag am Dienstag mitteilte.


----------



## Claudia (23 Aug. 2011)

*Der große Loriot ist tot!*


Deutschland versinkt in tiefer Trauer: Humorist Vicco von Bülow, besser bekannt unter dem Künstlernamen Loriot, ist im Alter von 87 Jahren gestorben. Er starb am Montag in Ammerland am Starnberger See an Altersschwäche, wie der Diogenes Verlag am Dienstag in Zürich mitteilte. Die Beerdigung soll im engsten Familienkreis stattfinden.


Bis zuletzt hat Ehefrau Romy ihren Liebsten in der gemeinsamen Villa am Starnberger See gepflegt. Wegen seines zunehmend schlechter werdenden Gesundheitszustandes zog sogar Tochter Susanne Mitte April von Italien zurück nach Bayern, um dem Vater ganz nah zu sein und der Mutter unter die Arme zu greifen.

Mitte der 50er Jahre etablierte sich Loriot in Literatur, Fernsehen, Theater und Film. Auch als Karikaturist, Regisseur und Schauspieler konnte sich der Ausnahmekünstler einen Namen machen. Filme wie „Ödipussi“ und „Pappa ante Portas“ mit Evelyn Hamann (†65) und Sketche wie „Herren im Bad“ und „Das Ei“, machten den gebürtigen Brandenburger weltbekannt. Der Künstlername Loriot ist die französische Bezeichnung für den Singvogel Pirol, das Wappentier der Familie von Bülow.

Im Laufe seines Lebens hat der Humorist eine Reihe von Auszeichnungen erhalten. Bereits 1978 bekam er die Goldene Kamera, im Jahr 1988 und 1993 folgte jeweils ein BAMBI, 2007 wurde er mit dem Wilhelm-Busch-Preis ausgezeichnet, 2010 bekam er einen Stern auf dem Boulevard der Stars in Berlin. Und das ist nur ein kleiner Auszug aus der Liste seiner Ehrungen.

Seit 1951 war er mit seiner Frau Romy verheiratet. Zusammen haben sie die beiden Töchter Susanne und Bettina. Anfang Mai 2011 feierte das Paar von Bülow noch im kleinen Kreis ihre Diamantene Hochzeit – 60 Jahre Ehe.

Nun trauern Ehefrau Romy, die gemeinsamen Töchter und die beiden Enkel um den geliebten Ehemann, Vater und Opa. Und auch Deutschland verneigt sich vor der Komiker-Legende und wünscht den Angehörigen viel Kraft in dieser schweren Zeit. 

Quelle: Bunte.de​


----------



## Tom G. (23 Aug. 2011)

Jetzt kann er Evelyn Hamann im Himmel die Leviten lesen!

Ich werde nie vergessen, wie er 2007 eine Laudatio auf seine gerade verstorbene Sketch-Partnerin hielt und es ihm dabei gelang, einen Gag zu machen, ohne dabei auch nur einen Hauch von pietätlos zu wirken:

"Liebe Evelyn, dein Timing war immer perfekt, nur heute hast du die Reihenfolge nicht eingehalten. Na warte …"


----------



## unleashedkiki (23 Aug. 2011)

Eine deutsche FERNSEHLEGENDE ...


----------



## likefun69 (23 Aug. 2011)

schade und sehr traurig !
wer kann solche menschen ersetzen ?


----------



## Rolli (23 Aug. 2011)

Da ist ein ganz grosser von uns gegangen


----------



## webfreak (23 Aug. 2011)

Ich verneige mich vor einer - wenn nicht DER - Humoristen-LEGENDE !!!

Danke für so viele vergnügte frohe Stunden !!!

RIP


----------



## sittingduck (23 Aug. 2011)

Auch von mir mein großes und aufrichtiges Beileid. Der deutschsprachige Raum verliert mit ihm einen besonderen Menschen...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Aug. 2011)

Nach einem langen erfülltem Leben hat uns der Vater von Wum Und Wendelin verlassen.
Ein Grosser,wenn nicht, sogar DER Grösste deutsche Komiker ist gegangen.
Herr von Bülow, Grüsse an Evelyn und Wim 


Unvergessen die 3





​


----------



## Max100 (23 Aug. 2011)

Er war der DINO der deutschen Humoristen


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Aug. 2011)

Da ist eine wirkliche Legende von uns gegangen aber 87 ist ja trotzdem ein gutes Alter!

Wenn ich an den "Nachwuchs" denke wie z.B. den überbewerteten Barth oder die eigentlich schon eklige Cindy aus Marzahn, weiß ich seine Werke noch viel mehr zu schätzen!


----------



## Ludger77 (23 Aug. 2011)

Danke das es einen Loriot gegeben.
Danke für die vielen Stunden Freude und tiefsinnigen Humor!
Danke für die Nudel, für das Jodeldiplom und für die Herren im Bad, .... und Vieles mehr!

Wir sind alle ein wenig ärmer geworden.


----------



## Franky70 (23 Aug. 2011)

Wenn ich mitbekomme, wie sich zwei Leute unterhalten und dabei aneinander vorbeireden, denke ich oft "Das ist ja wie bei Loriot".
Er verstand es meisterhaft, die alltäglichen Rituale zu überzeichnen...er war der größte deutsche Humorist.


----------



## ronangel (23 Aug. 2011)

Na und!!!
Ein furchtbarer Mann, sein humor war der schlechteste von ganz Deutschland.
Keine Mimik, kein Ausdruch einfach nur furchtbar.


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Aug. 2011)

feinsinniger Humor, subtile Mimik, ausdrucksstarke Szenen, perfekte Inszenierung, sensible Kritik, wunderbare Beobachtungsgabe .....

da haben wir einen ganz Großen verloren ....


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2011)

Mein erster Gedanke war, das darf nicht wahr sein.
Er hat die deutsche Fernsehland geprägt, wie kein anderer mit seinem
unvergleichlichem Humor.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Aug. 2011)

ronangel schrieb:


> Na und!!!
> Ein furchtbarer Mann, sein humor war der schlechteste von ganz Deutschland.
> Keine Mimik, kein Ausdruch einfach nur furchtbar.



aha hoch lebe mundstuhl oder was


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Aug. 2011)

ronangel schrieb:


> Na und!!!
> Ein furchtbarer Mann, sein humor war der schlechteste von ganz Deutschland.
> Keine Mimik, kein Ausdruch einfach nur furchtbar.



Wohl Mario Barth-Fan? 

Dann kann ich es verstehen das Du Loriots Humor nicht verstanden hast!


----------



## buck danny (25 Aug. 2011)

sehr schade, R.I.P.


----------



## Nielebock (26 Aug. 2011)

Nun hat uns ein Idol verlassen er ist von uns gegangen,ein großes loch ist entstanden-Loriot du wirst immer in unsere Herzen bleiben,Dein Humor der so trocken und unverfälscht war wird uns fehlen,danke Loriot Du warst der Beste


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2011)

ein Meister der Pointe


----------



## raptor230961 (26 Aug. 2011)

Sehr schade - Loriot wird mir sehr fehlen. Er zählte zu den Komikern, die durch absolute Perfektion groß geworden sind. Einfach jede Einzelheit und jede Pointe waren einfach nur genial.


----------



## henkbioly (26 Aug. 2011)

der letzte wunsch von ihm war "ein eiskaltes bier"

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## KarlHeinz23 (27 Aug. 2011)

wer kann diese Lücke ausfüllen?


----------



## Franky70 (27 Aug. 2011)

KarlHeinz23 schrieb:


> wer kann diese Lücke ausfüllen?


Keiner.
In gewisser Weise finde ich das mit den Monty Phytons vergleichbar, deren Humor auch niemand wirklich fortsetzen konnte.
Es gibt viele Komiker, Comedians und ein paar Wenige sind Genies.
Loriot war genial.


----------



## nightmarecinema (29 Aug. 2011)

Ruhe in Frieden. Vielen Dank für die schöne Zeit.


----------



## Tom G. (6 Sep. 2011)

Irgendwo gelesen: "Der Humor ist gestorben, ab jetzt gibt es nur noch Comedy."


----------

